# Kiev 88 TTL



## Mike_E (Mar 4, 2010)

Might be a find for someone.  Might be a steal.  

Kiev 88 TTL - eBay (item 130371575729 end time Mar-07-10 23:08:49 PST)


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 4, 2010)

AND if it doesnt work, you can always use it as a Hammer, A self defence weapon, a door stop, wheel chock, paper weight, diesel mechanic's tool.


----------

